
Legal Support for Substack Writers - sethbannon
https://on.substack.com/p/legal-support-for-substack-writers
======
kylestewart
Good for Substack! Drawing a line in the sand like this makes me want to
support their cause.

I get excited when I read stories about companies or groups standing up
against patent trolls. Reading this made me feel a similar sort of excitement.
Of course, it will be challenging for Substack to determine which actions are
"bad-faith" and which are justified. It's probably too much to expect for them
to stand up for all points of view on their platform that meet their terms of
use.

[edit: adding a question]

Can anyone recommend good writing on Substack to follow?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Can anyone recommend good writing on Substack to follow?

[https://nathantankus.substack.com/](https://nathantankus.substack.com/)

[https://oversharing.substack.com/](https://oversharing.substack.com/)

[https://mattstoller.substack.com/](https://mattstoller.substack.com/)

[https://sirota.substack.com/](https://sirota.substack.com/)

[https://gwern.substack.com/](https://gwern.substack.com/)

------
fmajid
That's actually quite impressive, unlike the exploitative dumpster fire that
is Medium.

------
peoplenotbots
This is very interesting. A decentralized media platform company.

~~~
input_sh
What's decentralised about it? You can't even use your own domain yet.

